# Enviar datos de un pic a otro pic



## Turkito (Ago 9, 2006)

hola a todos! kisiera saber como hago para enviar datos desde un pic hasta otro pic?...gracias de antemano


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 10, 2006)

haber hermano, dependiendo del pic, puedes usar desde comunicacion rs232, hasta usb, pasando por i2c, spi, CAN (para el que quiera saber como usarlo en el pic 18f458, yo le puedo ayudar, lo se perfectamente), USB, puerto paralelo, etc, son muchas las formas, inclusive, puede usar el puerto serie y el modulo i2c al mismo tiempo recibiendo y mandando datos por un lado y por el otro, y tambien recibiendo, y no hay ningun problema, soloes cuestion de saber que quiere, y para que, por ejemplo, no le aconsejo rs232 para mas de dos pics, a mi no me ha funcionado no se por que, igual ahorita no tengo mas de dos pics, para esto puede usar i2c, que es un poquito dificil de manejar, pero nada del otro mundo, culquier cosa me avisa, cuidese...


----------



## Turkito (Ago 10, 2006)

Bueno! hermanazo, en si lo que quiero es enviar los 4 bytes que te hable antes, desde un pic hasta  otro pic(estos 2 estan separados al menos unos 50metros uno del otro), y de hecho estoy utilizando el PIC18f458!, ahora acabo de leer por alli que para comunicar los 2 pic puedo usar la comunicacion serie USART SINCRONA, voy a probar a ver que tal!!...que me recomiendas en este caso? la verdad que en I2C no estoy muy al tanto de como usarlo, y me parece un pelin complicado..


----------



## okcomputer (Ago 10, 2006)

50 metros el uno del otro, la mayoría de los protocolos de transmisión de datos no superan los 3 mts..... creo que deberías tener esto muy en cuenta, ya que la señal que tu envíes en el recorrido de 50 mts se disipara y contaminara de ruido casi por completo.


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 11, 2006)

50 metros?, bueno, un profesor queria hacer eso con rs232 usando un protocolo de comunicaciones industriales que no meacuerdo para nada como se llama, pero entonces lo que le puedo garantizar, es que el modulo CAN del dichoso pic que tienes puede mandar datos sin ningun problema estando separados el uno del otro a !3 KILOMETROS DE DISTANCIA!, a una velocidad de 10 kbps, por que pueden estar a unos cuantos metros con velocidad de 1Mbps, yo lo probe con un cable de 70 metros de un calibre bastante grueso, y tambien a otro mandandolo por un toma de red, de un cableado estructurado, se imaginaran toda lacantidad de ruido que puede haber por las canaletas, y a parte todos los cables que lo rodean, y funciona, aviseme si eso es lo que quiere, y le mando los archivos para que parenda CAN, es mas dificil, mucho mas dificil que I2C, pero no imposible de aprender, le digo yo, modestia aparte, en donde estudie fui el unico capaz de aprender y poner a funcionar dicho protocolo, unico, incluyendo a los profesores, que yo les estaba enseñando a ellos antes de terminar, asi que solo digame si le sirve, y le mando los datos, cuidese...


----------



## Turkito (Ago 14, 2006)

Por alli leí en alguna parte de la red, que utilizando comunicación RS-485 se pueden lograr comunicar hardware usando cables hasta una distancia de 4000pies(1200metros mas o menos), ahora no se si con pic se pueda enviar la información usando rs-485 con una especie de conversor o algo.. q opinas de eso??...............de todas maneras me interesa la información que tienes sobre la comunikcación usando el MODULO CAN porque el fin de todo es lograr la comunicaion entre ambos pic de una u otra forma...


----------



## Turkito (Dic 7, 2006)

Hola amigos, volviendo a este tema, les cuento que ya pude resolver el problema de la comunicación entre ambos pics, y para ello utilice el USART pero con protocolo de comunicación RS-485, el cual soporta hasta una distancia de 1200 metros!, en mi caso solo queria transmitir hasta unos 50 metros aproximadamente y ya verifiqué la transmisión y recepción y todo funciona perfectamente............GRACIAS por las sugerencias y comentarios que fueron de mucha ayuda....

SALUDOS


----------



## warged (Sep 19, 2007)

Como estan, he estado buscando por internet como hacer para comunicar dos pic 18f452
y quisiera saber si me pueden hechar una manito, con algun ejemplo que tengan por ahi.

gracias


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Sep 19, 2007)

Los microcontroladores usan un protocolo de comunicaion  especial para mejorar lascondiciones de transimision que es el SPI, es em mejor para garantizar sooncronismo de señal pero como la distancia es un problema usulmente se "monta" sobre una red rs485 para  mejorar los rangos de distancias.


----------



## alex4364 (Jun 18, 2010)

hola leo mira en este momento arranco con mi tesis q trata sobre el can bus trabajo con tractomulas interntional la idea es hacer una investigacion sobre este protocolo j1939 y como meta conectarme al vehiculo y tratar de tomr in formacion de sus parametros para realizar alguna aplicaciones. tuve la oprtunidad de desarmar una interfaz y esta la controla un pic quisiera saber como tratar el pic para este tipo de protocolo en lo que me puedas ayudar muchas gracias alex4364


----------



## alex4364 (Ago 4, 2010)

leo_programer dijo:


> 50 metros?, bueno, un profesor queria hacer eso con rs232 usando un protocolo de comunicaciones industriales que no meacuerdo para nada como se llama, pero entonces lo que le puedo garantizar, es que el modulo CAN del dichoso pic que tienes puede mandar datos sin ningun problema estando separados el uno del otro a !3 KILOMETROS DE DISTANCIA!, a una velocidad de 10 kbps, por que pueden estar a unos cuantos metros con velocidad de 1Mbps, yo lo probe con un cable de 70 metros de un calibre bastante grueso, y tambien a otro mandandolo por un toma de red, de un cableado estructurado, se imaginaran toda lacantidad de ruido que puede haber por las canaletas, y a parte todos los cables que lo rodean, y funciona, aviseme si eso es lo que quiere, y le mando los archivos para que parenda CAN, es mas dificil, mucho mas dificil que I2C, pero no imposible de aprender, le digo yo, modestia aparte, en donde estudie fui el unico capaz de aprender y poner a funcionar dicho protocolo, unico, incluyendo a los profesores, que yo les estaba enseñando a ellos antes de terminar, asi que solo digame si le sirve, y le mando los datos, cuidese...




hola mira en este momento trabajo en mi tesis sobre el protocolo can bus la idea es aprender de manera muy profunda su estructura y poder realizar una comunicacioen entre dos pic s  trabajo con vehiculos de marca nissan la verdad me sorprende la confiabilidad que da este sistema asi que en lo que me puedas colaborar te lo agradezco que etss bien



			
				alex4364 dijo:
			
		

> hola mira en este momento trabajo en mi tesis sobre el protocolo can bus la idea es aprender de manera muy profunda su estructura y poder realizar una comunicacioen entre dos pic s  trabajo con vehiculos de marca nissan la verdad me sorprende la confiabilidad que da este sistema asi que en lo que me puedas colaborar te lo agradezco que etss bien



mi correo es *políticas@delforo.com*


----------



## KR4IPTON (May 24, 2012)

leo_programer dijo:


> haber hermano, dependiendo del pic, puedes usar desde comunicacion rs232, hasta usb, pasando por i2c, spi, can (para el que quiera saber como usarlo en el pic 18f458, yo le puedo ayudar, lo se perfectamente), usb, puerto paralelo, etc, son muchas las formas, inclusive, puede usar el puerto serie y el modulo i2c al mismo tiempo recibiendo y mandando datos por un lado y por el otro, y tambien recibiendo, y no hay ningun problema, soloes cuestion de saber que quiere, y para que, por ejemplo, no le aconsejo rs232 para mas de dos pics, a mi no me ha funcionado no se por que, igual ahorita no tengo mas de dos pics, para esto puede usar i2c, que es un poquito dificil de manejar, pero nada del otro mundo, culquier cosa me avisa, cuidese...



hola......me gustaria leo_programer que me pudieras asesorar en  cuanto la programacion de la comunicacion de dos pic podrian ser los 18f258 por medio de can bus se que se programa en moodo normal pero la estructura del programa es donde no entiendo muy bien...espero que me puedas ayudar....


----------



## vict20 (Oct 30, 2013)

hola, estudio tecnología en electrónica y en la clase de telecomunicaciones me mandaron a construir un proyecto de conversión análogo digital y que ademas trasmitiera a 2 metros de distancia, la parte de la conversión análogo digital la tengo resuelta ya que tengo la idea de implementar un termómetro digital con un pic. pero la parte de transmisión no tengo muy claro como resolverla, tengo la idea de trasmitir los bits que salen del pic al LCD que muestra la temperatura y enviarlos a un pic que a su ves enviaría estos datos de forma seria a otro pic que se encontria a 2 metros de distancia. este otro pic mostraría la temperatura en otro LCD.

pero la cuestión es que no se como hacer esta transmisión entre los dos pic, entonces la pregunta seria si ¿alguien sabe como hacer esta transmisión y me pueda ayudar y aconsejar de como hacerla ?

les agradezco de antemano. ...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Investiga RS485, hay mucha informacion en el foro....


----------



## Meta (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola:







*PCF8574, EXPANSOR DE BUS I2C.

*
Este capítulo trata sobre la conversión de un bus paralelo a Bus I2C y  viceversa, ampliando sus posibilidades mediante un expansor PCF8574  conectado al PIC16F84A.

http://pic16f84a.org/proteus.html#Proteus_Capitulo_26

Saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola Amigo, aclara mediante que sistema puede utilizarse para lograr el enlace, Infrarrojo, R.F., UART, ultrasonido, etc.


----------



## Meta (Nov 1, 2013)

Hola:

Se trata de comunicaciones entre un PIC o varios PIC o varios dispositivos incluidos PIC bajo comunicacion I2C.

Un saludo.


----------

